# Rodent proof containers?



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

How about a small galvanized metal garbage can? I've seen some pretty small ones sold for keeping hot stove ashes in. We have a regular sized one, outdoors, for our stove ashes actually, and it's been great for probably 15 years now. We are NOT in the world's wettest climate, but still, it's been practically immortal. A smaller one would be perfect for horse cookies. A larger one would be great for a 50 lb bag of feed. :smile:


Even if you do that though......kill those mice! They will chew your leather and make beds in your saddle pads. I have traps set up all over our garage because that's where I keep my tack and I will still occasionally catch a mouse. But I'll be darned if they chew up my tack, I love my tack!


(Not to mention the diseases they carry.......we are in the heart of hantavirus country). :evil:


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

trailhorserider said:


> Even if you do that though......kill those mice! They will chew your leather and make beds in your saddle pads. I have traps set up all over our garage because that's where I keep my tack and I will still occasionally catch a mouse. But I'll be darned if they chew up my tack, I love my tack!
> 
> (Not to mention the diseases they carry.......we are in the heart of hantavirus country). :evil:


Yes, I have one saddle pad with a hole in it and one fake fleece girth that they nested in. That's when I started hanging things up more. However, I'm a boarder and the barn owner has not been enthusiastic about past pest control methods.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If you are looking for a smaller container, any glass jar with a lid will do.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

waresbear said:


> If you are looking for a smaller container, any glass jar with a lid will do.


Ah, that's a good idea. But I bought 15 pounds of these cookies in bulk, to save money. If the rodents don't get them, they will last us many months. They currently fill up two of those Smart Pak buckets.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Ammo box. Available at war surplus supply stores. Cheaper there than at high end camper suppliers.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Tractor Supply has metal garbage cans in many sizes, all come with a very tight fitting lid so no mice/rodents will get in nor will moth or bugs.. 
They also have ammo containers...
_https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/search/metal garbage cans
_
I happen to use metal cans for my feed storage, the large ones...can hold 150 pounds of feed filled to the very top. :smile:
My small can holds 50 pounds and there was 1 can smaller that I don't have that probably would lhold 1/2 that amount if that...
Decent prices too...

If it isn't metal or metal lined it isn't rodent proof of their sharp teeth that can gnaw through anything over time....so far not my metal pails!
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Anything plastic mice will chew through it. I store treats and feed in galvanized garbage cans. 

I have 3 live traps in barn to catch mice screws. Have one in our house in basement. Between barn and house I have drowned 48 mice and counting. 

I don't want them around period I have no issues killing them. If not controlled they will over run a place. My barn cats have killed at least 20 plus mice too. 

Last few days I've had nothing in traps.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

It has to be metal to stop mice and rats getting into them. 

I feed the dogs mostly raw but have chow on hand. I get this 6 bags at a time. I had rat problems so used a wheelie bin (garbage container) to store the bags in. Blasted rats managed to get in and out through the lid, have to admire them for ingenuity. So, I resulted in stapling wire around the bottom of the bin to stop them chewing their way in and a plant pit on top of the lid. 

So far I am winning!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

But not squirrels sadly. They gnaw right through metal. If they want in they're going to get in. About time for squirrel stew.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

The glass jars sound perfect. The only downfall with those is they can break. I would probably go with a small metal can. They last a long time.


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

As other's have said, metal containers is the way to go and you can often find them pretty cheap. I'd also like metal anyway because plastic, especially the plastic for most cheap containers, degrades over time and is easily damaged.



In other news: I've heard that some rodents don't like peppermint. Something about the smell they hate. So I've heard of people using peppermint essential oil on a cotton ball or something and leaving it in the area they store their stuff. I also think they have leather conditioner and such that smells like peppermint though I'm not sure it's because of the mice and not just because it smells good to people. I'm not sure how effective it is, personally. Only that it's one of the things I've heard of people doing and the only thing I can think of you'd be able to do without overstepping the authority of the people running the place. The only other option is to just try and keep things as clean as possible as far as making sure there isn't anything around for them to be able to get into and eat but if you board and the barn owner/management isn't doing much to control them on their end it might feel like an uphill battle and you don't want to overstep by putting traps or anything around the barn, of course. Frustrating! Especially since you and your supplies would be effected by them.


----------

